# Gloves



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Any reccomendations on gloves in the feild? What should I go with/ stay away from? Latex vs Nitrile, Latex alergies, sweat control ... anything?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 14, 2005)

Gloves....hmm...never gave them much thought past having them on when I am attending to a patient, or having a few extras in my car.

I usually grab whatever is there.  If they are latex, use'em.  If those Barney Purple Nitrile ones, use'em.   If the patient is allergic to latex, then grab whatever Non-latex is available.

As for sweat control...is there such a thing???  Wear them long enough and your hands are going to sweat, its a fact of life.  And they are going to smell bad too.  Something to keep in mind, its easier to change gloves any time you know your going to have more than one patient if you put on more than one pair from the beginning of the call.  That way you can take the dirty pair off and there will be a clean pair underneath.  The first time you try to put a clean pair of gloves over your sweaty hands you'll know what I am talking about.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 14, 2005)

nothing fits like latex. nothing. the best fitting pair of nitrile gloves i've ever worn fit half as good as latex. but you shouldnt wear those because of all the latex allergeies. now, were you to wear latex every day and never necounter an allergic pt, all the exposure you recieved from constant contact, you'll probably develop an allergy!

wear what ever your company/hospital/service/squad provides. with the rate we go through glkoves, nobody should have to buy their own


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweat Control?  :blink: 

Unless you're performing open heart surgey, I don't think that will be necessary. I may get quite expensive to use a cotton glove liner for every run. 

Locally, they are advised not to carry Latex at all, unless for non-patient use. Nitrile is the best way to go... They come in all kinds of sizes, colors...and flavors.
Really... Cotton Candy and Peppermint top my list of favs! (They are for dentists)


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Johnson_@Sep 14 2005, 03:05 AM
> * Any reccomendations on gloves in the feild? What should I go with/ stay away from? Latex vs Nitrile, Latex alergies, sweat control ... anything? *


 Thanks all, Latex gloves are not used by my Dept due to concerns about allergies.

i found this though for sweat control:

http://glovegeeks.com/modules.php?name=New...=article&sid=20

and www.glovegeeks.com covers everything else, latex allergies etc.. i dont have links. There was a article on there some lady even died because of a latex allergy.. ouch!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2005)

Several people on my ambulance use them all the time.  Personally, I don't use them since I double glove so much.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Sep 14 2005, 10:03 AM
> * Sweat Control?  :blink:
> 
> Unless you're performing open heart surgey, I don't think that will be necessary. I may get quite expensive to use a cotton glove liner for every run.
> ...


 yep. latex bad. nitrile good.

look

_*EMS and Fire Departments Have Switched to Nitrile*_

http://www.glovegeeks.com/modules.php?name...e=article&sid=8


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2005)

Similar to this thought... what about the TSA folks... they seem to wear gloves all the time.

I'm a big fan of the "steel blue" nitrile gloves with the extended cuffs... Nitrile 9211 EC, the "defender" line and the Supreno EC and Freeform EC from Microflex all seem very similar.... and very comfortable.

Latex are great, but if I wear them too long, or over open cuts, I get small rashes (contact dermititis). Low protien gloves help, but don't solve the problem (But I've never had a problem with the super-thick blue latex gloves, again... several different varieties... expensive though)

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2005)

As a former TSA employee, I can tell you that out of an 8 hour shift I probably had gloves on at least 5 of them.  The TSA is in the process of switching to nitrile gloves from the vinyl gloves, but they have to use up their old stock first.  

Some people I worked with actually developed allergic reactions to the vinyl gloves, and others developed allergic reactions to the nitrile gloves.  Just goes to show that if you wear the too long, anything can cause an allergic reaction.


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2005)

They seem to be mostly switched to Nitrile, but not totally.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 29, 2005)

here ya go peoples:

http://www.glovegeeks.com/modules.php?name=AvantGo

EVERYTHING you ever wanted to know about gloves!!!


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 4, 2005)

Use non-latex gloves even if you aren't allergic. Studies show that people who abuse latex on a regular basis have a high occurence of becoming hyper-sensitive. Thus, use nitrile gloves. Most of them are purple. Since I wouldnt be caught dead in purple gloves, I buy my own. These black gloves get noticed everywhere I go. You can also find blue, but thats not as cool IMHO.

http://www.chiefsupply.com/gloves_synthetic.phtml#7700PFT


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2005)

I got a couple of pairs a while back - was working a tattoo convention and got into a discussion with the glove supplier.

Jon


----------



## bravofoxtrot (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree, latex seem to fit the best out of all the gloves I've ever used. They have a certain feel and dexterity that nitrile just doesn't seem to have. I use the nitrile though just because of the concern for latex allergies. No reason to take a risk.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 5, 2005)

As much as I'd love to say Nitrile is the way to go, I can't stand nitrile gloves.  I've never put on a pair that didn't rip.  It happens every so often with latex gloves, but not nearly as much.

I've also never really had a problem with sweat control, and don't know anyone who has.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

I have to do the purple Nitrile (purple because I love the color)
Im highly allergic to latex and there arem any people that are well mildly, if anything it prevents allergic rections thats a pro, the con is they do rip easily but for my own being and to prevent an allergic reaction (because Im allergic to Benedryl...) I use Non latex... it depends on whom you ask leaves a lot of room for discussion


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

Just for the record....ie allergic reactions..

When I went Military I told them I was allergic to PCN they gave me a shot I still reacted anaphelaxis, anyway I had an allergic reaction sometime ago severe to latex.... it involved an dont laugh a bandaid....I have allergies to a lot of meds anyway so epipen is a wonderful thing... they had me on the back of the ambulance, gave me Benedryl, and well as of that day it has been added to the list of things Im allergic too... Im not the best patient to have hell sinus meds will throw me into anaphelaxis due to the psuedophedrine in most... usually I take childrens triamenic for cough supressent and nasal... or the little red sinus pills I have theb ox here somewhere.... yeah purple barney gloves especially since I have a barney pen to match


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

DO NOT pair up purple gloves with Barney.

Now I'm gonna go burn my box, and buy some blue ones.


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Dec 5 2005, 03:33 AM
> * As much as I'd love to say Nitrile is the way to go, I can't stand nitrile gloves.  I've never put on a pair that didn't rip.  It happens every so often with latex gloves, but not nearly as much.
> 
> I've also never really had a problem with sweat control, and don't know anyone who has. *


 Take a look at my previous posting and click the link. Ive never ripped these. For the price, if couldnt hurt to give them a try.


----------



## ResTech (Dec 6, 2005)

Ive usued Nitrile for years at work. I think they are nice. The only gloves I absolutely hate are powdered gloves! And yeah Ive found them on my unit before although its been along time. Safe-Skin Nitrile I wear alot and Micro-flex makes nice ones to. I cant believe I am even commenting on the type of rubber gloves I wear.. damn I must be extremely bored.


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 14, 2005)

ResTech said:
			
		

> I cant believe I am even commenting on the type of rubber gloves I wear.. damn I must be extremely bored.



Naw! This is important stuff. It goes on your hands every day dozens of times. This is your body we are talking about! I hope everybody in here reads this post. It's one of the most important posts in here!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nitrile is what we use...gotta comply with the latex allergy guidlines our state ems office employs, plus the powder on the latex gloves and I dont agree. I try to avoid latex so I can avoid the Epi and Benadryl treatment.


----------

